# help



## Proyall (May 17, 2011)

could anyone tell me what piece of music is played at the beginning of Britains got talent. it is mainly strings.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

There's a subforum for music identification, you may want to post your quest there. Welcome to the forum.


----------

